# Essential oil blend for sore muscles.



## llineb (Jul 28, 2011)

Long story but had a ATV accident and have a sore hip now that I am exercising again.  I am looking to make a muscle rub with an essential oil blend.  After searching the only thing I came up with is Menthol crystals and spearmint?  Anything else?  What oils relax or anymore that are good for sore muscles?

Thanks, I need any help I can get.  Wanna soap but it hurts to stand. :0)


----------



## Hazel (Jul 28, 2011)

I've heard ginger is stimulating and is supposed to be good for soreness. I'm not an expert so take this with a grain of salt.

Have you looked on AromaWeb? I found this site very helpful when I was researching for some blends I wanted to do.

http://www.aromaweb.com/


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 28, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> Gotta love google...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simplyangelic (Jul 29, 2011)

Try this blend in these proportions:-

Black Pepper    3
Ginger             2
Lavender         2

HTH


----------



## maya (Jul 29, 2011)

along with simply angelic said i might add the essential oils to an arnica montana herb oil. arnica is great for fresh bruises and injuries. you could use yarrow too, yarrow is great for old bruises.


----------



## rszuba (Jul 31, 2011)

great posts and info. i use an arnica massage oil on my clients, i find that it even helps so my hands don't get fatigue.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 1, 2011)

I was going to say arnica also.  I keep some infused for fresh bruises.


----------



## llineb (Aug 2, 2011)

I have never heard of arnica...I will look into where to buy this because I have 4 1/2 year old twins so this would come in very handy!

Thank you!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 2, 2011)

Just don't use arnica on broken skin.


----------



## Relle (Aug 2, 2011)

Arnica is available in health food shops or some chemists (thats in Australia).


----------



## maya (Aug 3, 2011)

llineb said:
			
		

> I have never heard of arnica...I will look into where to buy this because I have 4 1/2 year old twins so this would come in very handy!
> 
> Thank you!



its a flower. you can get the infused oil or the flower here http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/search ... ca&x=0&y=0
to make your own. it can be expensive. i am sure you could find it for less.


----------

